# Presidential Poll: Trump vs. Warren



## USApatriotz (Aug 28, 2019)

In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.

Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 28, 2019)

This is not even a race. It's like putting an NFL star player in the Special Olympics.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in the Democratic primary polls I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!



If the poll choices had been either Elizabeth Warren or having my balls nailed to a burning stump and being given a rusty butter knife, I would have chosen the butter knife.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 28, 2019)

I wouldn't vote for either.
But I daaaaamn sure wouldn't vote for leftism that that woman would bring.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah, the grifter is special. Not Special Olympics special as those people deal with difficulties that don't involve being a complete asshole.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Warren


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 28, 2019)

It would be a pleasure to vote for Pocahontas over Trumpybear any day of the week.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 28, 2019)

From the same site on the Dem 2020 nominee:
(It's not looking like Warren)


Biden32
Sanders15
Warren19
Harris7
Buttigieg5
Yang


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2019)

Polls...lol

2016 ring any bells?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 28, 2019)

If Warren wins the primary I hope Trump comes on stage in the first debate wearing an Indian chief headdress....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in the Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!



Voting third party again...


----------



## kyzr (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, the grifter is special. Not Special Olympics special as those people deal with difficulties that don't involve being a complete asshole.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Warren



Please see this video of the run-up to the 2016 election where Trump had a 95% probability of LOSING, he had absolutely no way to get 270 EC votes.  (Polls don't matter, votes do)


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

kyzr said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the grifter is special. Not Special Olympics special as those people deal with difficulties that don't involve being a complete asshole.
> ...




How were polls in 2018?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

The results of that poll say more about the make up of this board than anything else


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in the Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## Jets (Aug 28, 2019)

Third party.

That said, my state is a lock for Warren over Trump.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > USApatriotz said:
> ...



So will millions of other Americans...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2019)

Jets said:


> Third party.
> 
> That said, my state is a lock for Warren over Trump.



And Trump will win Texas again...


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Good for them, since a Warren campaign will get every Democrat to support her over an orange gasbag.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Third party.
> ...




50/50


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

first someone has to tell me what warren has done for americans?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


what's she done for america?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Polls...lol
> 
> 2016 ring any bells?


no path to the white house.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



The polls in 2018 were manipulated by the MSM's constant barrage of fake news about the Mueller Report and the impending impeachment of Trump for Russian Collusion.  
The "Blue Wave" didn't happen, the number of seats lost by the party in-power was about average.  It was also helped by 40 RINOs bailing out.  
We'll see how 2020 pans out now that the Russia Collusion hoax is over and Barr can start indicting the real deep state criminals.


----------



## USApatriotz (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, the grifter is special. Not Special Olympics special as those people deal with difficulties that don't involve being a complete asshole.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Warren



The very first Hillary vs. Trump poll after she got the nomination was Hillary at 59% to Trump at 34%!! *A 25 point lead for Hillary yet look how it turned out!*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2019)

Jets said:


> Third party.
> 
> That said, my state is a lock for Warren over Trump.



As is mine, which is insane.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Do you really think that voters will elect a radical socialist over the incumbent president?  Trump is the prohibitive favorite at 5:1.
We saw that "radical change" when the dems passed Obamacare and we all got fucked-over by the new $10,000 deductibles.  
Please remember that the majority of voters are independent, the GOP & Dems have about 30% each and 40% are independent
Donald Trump       -110
Elizabeth Warren +450
Joe Biden             +500
Bernie Sanders +1000
Kamala Harris +1000


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I wouldn't vote for either.
> But I daaaaamn sure wouldn't vote for leftism that that woman would bring.


but your no vote will put her in.  so you may as well vote for her.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't vote for either.
> ...


Yeah cause Warren will win the popular vote in deep red TN


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


yeah, you're right.  You won't vote so you can say see I didn't vote for him/ her so you can't blame me.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


Liz Warren would act like Megan Rapinoe if she were elected president.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I will vote. It might end up being a write in.. but I will vote.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



But can she get the Green vote?

Democrat is one thing but individuals like you ignore third party voters and swing voters because you think they do not matter...

Well 2016 should have taught you but of course not...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jets said:
> ...



There is no fifty/fifty to it at all...

You could run Jeb Bush on the Democratic ticket with his son as VP and still lose Texas...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...


here's warren on her apology tour to the world


----------



## RDD_1210 (Aug 28, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I wouldn't vote for either.
> But I daaaaamn sure wouldn't vote for leftism that that woman would bring.



Which of her proposed policies do you find particularly unappealing? (don't say all of them)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 28, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> If Warren wins the primary I hope Trump comes on stage in the first debate wearing an Indian chief headdress....


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

Jets said:


> Third party.
> 
> That said, my state is a lock for Warren over Trump.


A vote for anyone other than Trump (or indeed no vote at all) is a vote for Trump.

He's counting on that and so are his Trumper minions


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> first someone has to tell me what warren has done for americans?


One SMALL thing was the Consumer Protection Agency she founded


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


Warren would lose to Trump so let’s hope she doesn’t get nominated. She isn’t for open borders btw. Let’s be honest when describing these things and tone down the propaganda


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 28, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> It would be a pleasure to vote for Pocahontas over Trumpybear any day of the week.


*so either you are a bum and pay no taxes or you are so ignorant that your clueless to the fact you will be giving the Feds over half your paycheck* *to pay for all of warrens handouts. 
so tell me which is it? are you a bum or you're ignorantly clueless ?*


----------



## Jets (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Third party.
> ...



A vote for “anyone”?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > first someone has to tell me what warren has done for americans?
> ...


what is that exactly and how does it help me?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > first someone has to tell me what warren has done for americans?
> ...



Yeah, that's worthless, next!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

what did obammmy do before he became president, community organizer?  the people you all want to be president, haven't done a fking thing in their lives to warrant any chair need Pennsylvania Ave.


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 28, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...


*Not open borders?
so tell me what do you call it when you resist all efforts to close the border? you call that for open borders 

Republicans 
we need to fix the door so we can close it 
Democrats 
I'm against all efforts to fix the door
Republicans 
so you want the door to remain open 
Democrats 
no, I didn't say that stop putting words in my mouth I never said I want the door to remain open I just don't want to fix it so it can be closed  *


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...


they all are, she's in congress and doing nothing to help the problem at the border, that plays into open borders.  period.  do america's work. she isn't she's fired before she even gets on stage.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Excuse me? What has TRUMP done to help you directly?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I got 200 back in pay check monthly, two SCOTUS judges, job opportunities if I wish to leave my current position, trying to keep illegals out of my streets, even though I live in sanctuary Illinios where demofks want crime to come.  he's for guns not control of them.  Now name one thing warren has done in her five years in office.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Warren would lose to Trump so let’s hope she doesn’t get nominated. She isn’t for open borders btw. Let’s be honest when describing these things and tone down the propaganda



That's asking a lot of Trumpers


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


SCOTUS doesn't do shit for you.
'
$200/ a MONTH? Either you're lying or you make well into six figures...

Most people got like $500...and many like me had to PAY $2500


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

The *Consumer Financial Protection Bureau* (*CFPB*) is an agency of the United States government responsible for consumer protection in the financial sector. CFPB's jurisdiction includes banks, credit unions, securities firms, payday lenders, mortgage-servicing operations, foreclosure relief services, debt collectors and other financial companies operating in the United States.

The CFPB's creation was authorized by the Dodd–Frank Wall Street Reform and Consumer Protection Act, whose passage in 2010 was a legislative response to the financial crisis of 2007–08 and the subsequent Great Recession.[2] The CFPB's status as an independent agency has been challenged in court but was upheld by United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuitsitting en banc.


----------



## okfine (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Local, State and Federal service, unlike the fat liar you praise.


----------



## gipper (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


She is not extreme left, but some like to portray her that way. She was a republican in the 80s.  She is a fraud corporatist warmonger not unlike Hillary. She tried desperately wanted to be a Hillary’s VP. She refused to support Bernie. She LOVES Wall Street and the billionaires. As bad as Donnie is, Warren might be worse.  

*Liberal favorite Elizabeth Warren admits she was a Republican*
Elizabeth Warren, a favorite of the left, admitted that she was once a Republican. 

In an interview with The Daily Beast released on Tuesday, Warren, 62, who recently began a bid to unseat Sen. Scott Brown (R-Mass.) admitted that up into her early 40s she was a Republican. 

"I was a Republican because I thought that those were the people who best supported markets. I think that is not true anymore," Warren said. "I was a Republican at a time when I felt like there was a problem that the markets were under a lot more strain. It worried me whether or not the government played too activist a role."

Warren admitted though that she voted for both Democrats and Republicans. 

“There should be some Republicans and some Democrats,” Warren said. 

But she declined to say whether she voted for Ronald Reagan in either his first presidential campaign or his reelection campaign. 

Liberal favorite Elizabeth Warren admits she was a Republican


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> She LOVES Wall Street and the billionaires.



Oh? Please illustrate in what way that's true


----------



## gipper (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > She LOVES Wall Street and the billionaires.
> ...


From my post above, which apparently you failed to read. 

Crazy Lizzy said, “"I was a Republican because I thought that those were the people who best supported markets.”


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a pleasure to vote for Pocahontas over Trumpybear any day of the week.
> ...



Oh jeeze buddy that's too duh-heap for me.  I just like the name "Pocahontas" and I can't stand Donnies face.  How could we elect a guy with a face like that?  It's no wonder the world is burning.  "That face!  Oh GOD,  Look at that face" and then they ran away screaming, setting the world on fire.  Thanks Donnie!


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > USApatriotz said:
> ...


No you don’t call that open borders. To do so would be lying and politicizing. If she says open borders then you call it open borders. She is opposing the enforcement efforts that trump is trying to impose. Many people have many different ideas on how that system should work. Opposing trumps method does not default to “open borders”. Disagreeing with current laws and fighting for change does not default to open borders. That’s such a juvenile and lame tactic. Grow up and do better.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


SCOTUS doesn't do shit for me?  too fking funny. that's a discussion totally over your head obviously.

$200 a month.  And I live in Illinios.  So other states that don't have property tax vacuums like we have here received much more, I make 120k.  It's about time you paid your fair share.  go talk to your state reps if you paid because of loss of deductions.  we've been carrying your ass forever.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

okfine said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


what did she do for you besides fart on chairs in offices?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 28, 2019)

I have been informed by a very high source that Warren has been selected and will be elected no matter how y'all vote get over it.


----------



## gipper (Aug 28, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I have been informed by a very high source that Warren has been selected and will be elected no matter how y'all vote get over it.


You might be right. The billionaires want to make sure whoever wins, they are safe to continue screwing us and making more billions. 

How is it that the supposed world’s premier “democracy “ gets to vote for one of two people to lead a nation with over 300 million people? 

 Not only is Warren a fake Indian, she is a fake progressive.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 28, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> This is not even a race. It's like putting an NFL star player in the Special Olympics.



Oh goody.
So that means it makes no difference whether anyone actually gets out and votes for Trump or not.....we can just all start the celebration now and spend election day behind the grill and at the pool.

COOL !

Let's make sure EVERY potential Trump voter gets the memo not to worry about the elections.
YeeHaw


----------



## pyetro (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


what's the significance of a poll conducted in a message board where 80-90% of its members are conservative?


----------



## kyzr (Aug 28, 2019)

Lesh said:


> The *Consumer Financial Protection Bureau* (*CFPB*) is an agency of the United States government responsible for consumer protection in the financial sector. CFPB's jurisdiction includes banks, credit unions, securities firms, payday lenders, mortgage-servicing operations, foreclosure relief services, debt collectors and other financial companies operating in the United States.
> 
> The CFPB's creation was authorized by the Dodd–Frank Wall Street Reform and Consumer Protection Act, whose passage in 2010 was a legislative response to the financial crisis of 2007–08 and the subsequent Great Recession.[2] The CFPB's status as an independent agency has been challenged in court but was upheld by United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuitsitting en banc.


The CFPB is over.  Mulvaney all but closed it.  The CFPB was run as a rogue agency with funding from the Fed, not the Federal Budget.  That's not how to run a government agency.  The next time the GOP gets control the CFPB is gone.
House rebukes Mulvaney's efforts to rein in consumer bureau


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> first someone has to tell me what warren has done for americans?



Whose americans?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

kyzr said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



The polling for 2018 was spot on and the Blue wave very much happened.

Again, the problem with trumps re-election is trump. The Russian ties and sycophant billy barr are merely condiments for the dinner.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



jeb bush is a joke.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Sure marion,


According to former Director Richard Cordray, the Bureau's priorities are mortgages, credit cards and student loans. The CFPB was designed to consolidate its employees and responsibilities from a number of other federal regulatory bodies, including the Federal Reserve, the Federal Trade Commission, the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, the National Credit Union Administration and even the Department of Housing and Urban Development.[6] The bureau is an independent unit located inside and funded by the United States Federal Reserve, with interim affiliation with the U.S. Treasury Department.

The CFPB writes and enforces rules for financial institutions, examines both bank and non-bank financial institutions, monitors and reports on markets, as well as collects and tracks consumer complaints.

The CFPB opened its website in early February 2011 to accept suggestions from consumers via YouTube, Twitter, and its own website interface. According to the United States Treasury Department, the bureau is tasked with the responsibility to "promote fairness and transparency for mortgages, credit cards, and other consumer financial products and services".[7] According to its web site, the CFPB's "central mission...is to make markets for consumer financial products and services work for Americans—whether they are applying for a mortgage, choosing among credit cards, or using any number of other consumer financial products". In 2016 alone most of the hundreds and thousands of consumer complaints about their financial services—including banks and credit card issuers—were received and compiled by CFPB and are publicly available on a federal government database


nothing that would affect people's lives.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...




It's very refreshing that someone who is running for president isn't a mindless robot to ideology.

Make me like her more.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2019)

It is still a crowded field and as the candidates drop out it will be interesting to see where the support goes. Still Biden is the leader. Discussion about Warren is wishful thinking at this point.

It is still Biden's to lose so unless there are gaffs or woman start making accusation

Biden is my man and if he cannot do it no one can


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...




Was that meme located in the formerly red suburban areas that republics lost so badly in 2018?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Where?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Well, like Orange County California...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




We dont use a public wave ..we vote


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


California?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

You got the midwest who hates liberals.  


.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Have a problem and see what they do for you, jackass. It will be nothing. 435 people getting a government check and they do nothing for people.

That's the reality of the CPA. Investigate their track record and lemme know what you come up with. They do NOTHING!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



And?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 28, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> It would be a pleasure to vote for Pocahontas over Trumpybear any day of the week.


You are completely confused. If you like socialism that much, get out of my country.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> You got the midwest who hates liberals.
> 
> 
> .



Like Tulsi Gabbard?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> You got the midwest who hates liberals.
> 
> 
> .




Ya sure.


You can put that red head right back yer red ass.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



You need to convince the Sanders Green to vote for Warren and hope another Wilileaks bombshell does not rock your political party or enjoy another four years of Trump...


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




When is the last time that you had an original thought?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



You talking to yourself, little man?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > first someone has to tell me what warren has done for americans?
> ...


USA ones


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




I don't have to worry about anything like that. The 2020 election will be about a grifter.

I will just sit back and watch the relentless jackass keep tweeting his brain away.


The problem with trump/pence 2020 is grifting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You got the midwest who hates liberals.
> ...



You already lost by that attitude


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You dont know we hate you right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You got the midwest who hates liberals.
> ...


Vote for her.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 28, 2019)

One of us will be really shocked on election day 2020.  
IMHO the democrat's policies will be soundly defeated, no matter how much the MSM pushes them.  
Trump is a 5:1 favorite to win according to the Vegas betting odds-makers, so place your bets on Pocahontas!!


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Doesn't concern me in the least bit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Of course it does.  Otherwise you would be posting cute puppy pictures on Facebook


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Oh, is that you , a 'Sanders Green'? Whatever that is I doubt you are there.

As for Warren she is to the left of Clinton, I'm less worried about Jill Stein in 2020 than in any previous year. However for example I could see Biden turning people off from the left though I'd hope at lease some of those learned their lesson in 2016. I don't think this is going to be an election of convincing an ever evaporating 'moderate vote', it's going to be who brings out their base and I could see Warren or even Harris positioned well to do this.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

Gotcha...


----------



## bendog (Aug 28, 2019)

kyzr said:


> One of us will be really shocked on election day 2020.
> IMHO the democrat's policies will be soundly defeated, no matter how much the MSM pushes them.
> Trump is a 5:1 favorite to win according to the Vegas betting odds-makers, so place your bets on Pocahontas!!


Vegas oddsmakers give the underdog odds to get more money on him to make sure they don't take losses.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


good thing these idiots don't profile people eh?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



I think the only time grammar matters is when you question someone else's intelligence.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Street smarts ..


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


when grammar is where you need to go to make a point.  too fking funny.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

]


jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The difference is I made a point. You should try it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 28, 2019)

JusticeHammer said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a pleasure to vote for Pocahontas over Trumpybear any day of the week.
> ...



We are and will be a Constitutional Republic until there is a new Constitution passed,(which I don't think anyone supports), so I must say, you are the one confused.  What country are you in?  First, why do you think I'm in your country and not my own, second, wtf should I leave my country?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> ]
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


mine was more better.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> ]
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 28, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*so explain whats Warrens methods? decriminalizing illegal border crossing? yah like that sure in the hell will discourage illegal immigrants from crossing the border you stupid ass fool 
 she is actually encouraging more illegal border crossing by wanting to decriminalize illegal crossings

that's like saying we need to stop the opioid epidemic so we will decriminalize the sale of heroin so less will use it 
Only ignorant brain dead liberals like your self would believe such crap 

so just stop with your bull  shit that warren wants to secure the border us intelligent forum members arent buying it*


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



You should keep the family photos off the internet.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


yep my country and you're in it, and you can take your socialism and leave.  I give two shits who you think you are, and where you are, but at this moment you're in my country and we are a capitalistic country which the dems wish to destroy, you voting for her means that is your intentions as well.  turn around is fair game eh?  you don't like trump and spend your days bitching, well he's at least the correct flavor of the country, not walking communism around like warren.  still want to know what's she's done for the country.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That was your nanny


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That's weird.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 28, 2019)

the Democrats have great candidates of color to go up against Trump, my friends, whether its Senator Harris or Senator Booker, and yes Senator Warren as well!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the Democrats have great candidates of color to go up against Trump, my friends, whether its Senator Harris or Senator Booker, and yes Senator Warren as well!


what have they done that makes them great?


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 28, 2019)

kyzr said:


> One of us will be really shocked on election day 2020.
> IMHO the democrat's policies will be soundly defeated, no matter how much the MSM pushes them.
> Trump is a 5:1 favorite to win according to the Vegas betting odds-makers, so place your bets on Pocahontas!!



Vegas had Clinton as a 5/1 favorite on election eve in 2016.

Pay yer money and take yer chances.....

"...the biggest winner over the presidential elections, collecting $2.5 million through the course of the campaign, according to U.K.-based Betfair. The customer made several bets as the odds of a Trump presidency continued to shift with polls and events. The customer, who wished to remain anonymous, made his or her first bet following the Iowa caucuses in February."

Here's How Much You Could've Won Betting on Trump's Presidency


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


To. Young and ignorant?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

A ham sandwich (that is not Trump) would have even odds against Trump. Whoever wins the Democratic primary has at least a 50/50 chance of winning and at least looking at the last set of polls by Quinnipiac University which is a good pollster all the leading Dems beat Trump by not insignificant amounts. It's only a single poll, but if I were Trump I would be concerned....or relieved. 

Poll Shows All Five Top 2020 Democrats Beating Trump


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



No, that you continue to drag this to some weird place in your head. Can we move on?


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...



Still my country.  Still a constitutional republic.  No initiative to change the constitution, just confused Trumpublicans, angry as always.  I'm not really a Warren supporter but as I said it will be my pleasure to vote for her if if means voting against old Trumpybear and his face.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 28, 2019)

The cfpb returned billions to consumers from predatory lending.  Not sure why the trump fans are happy that he  defanged that agency.
Donald Trump Is Targeting an Agency That Has Recovered $11.8 Billion for Consumers


----------



## Mike473 (Aug 28, 2019)

Warren might be the most unelectable candidate in US History. She has zero chance of winning the Presidency. For that reason, I don't see her winning the Dem nomination either. The big question is who will step up now that Biden is proving that father time has already beaten him? I don't see any real contenders. Actually, I was just thinking about how far Beto has fallen. I thought he might have a shot. But, he turned out to be just a really weird guy. What did anyone see in him?

My money is on Mommy. She is 10X stronger than any of the others. How could she pass up a free ride to the final round next Summer/Fall? The Clintons would never let a chance like this pass them by.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> A ham sandwich (that is not Trump) would have even odds against Trump. Whoever wins the Democratic primary has at least a 50/50 chance of winning and at least looking at the last set of polls by Quinnipiac University which is a good pollster all the leading Dems beat Trump by not insignificant amounts. It's only a single poll, but if I were Trump I would be concerned....or relieved.
> 
> Poll Shows All Five Top 2020 Democrats Beating Trump


Concerned?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> The cfpb returned billions to consumers from predatory lending.  Not sure why the trump fans are happy that he  defanged that agency.
> Donald Trump Is Targeting an Agency That Has Recovered $11.8 Billion for Consumers


Basically if it’s bad and trump avoids it makes it good, and if it’s good and trump likes it, it’s bad! Predictable. Orangmanbad


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > A ham sandwich (that is not Trump) would have even odds against Trump. Whoever wins the Democratic primary has at least a 50/50 chance of winning and at least looking at the last set of polls by Quinnipiac University which is a good pollster all the leading Dems beat Trump by not insignificant amounts. It's only a single poll, but if I were Trump I would be concerned....or relieved.
> ...



Am I concerned that Trump could win reelection? Absolutely. Anyone who knows what's going to happen in 2020 is lying. But if you want to feel over confident then by all means, share it with all your friend.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I just want to see something one of your candidates has done for America since they were in office and I got crickets. I also think some policies might help. Let’s start with immigration, the thing trump won on, hmm open borders


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Any answer from me or anyone on the left isn't going to be acceptable by you, so why would anyone try? That also has nothing to do with my post, so why are you asking?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Too bad the immigration issue turned into a negative for him....


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!



This is the Democrat's election to win. Will they snatch defeat from the jaws of victory?

In 2008, the Democrats nominated a community organizer with three years in the Senate as their nominee. Because the Republicans launched an aggressive and devastating war against Iraq under Bush, Obama won anyway despite the lack of credentials.

In 2016, the Democrats nominated the worst possible candidate and we got Trump.

Are the Democrats going to do again with Warren? The screecher has ideas popular with the younger folk, free stuff they will not get in the near future even if Warren is elected and the Democrats win Congress. She is promising giveaways to win votes, but she won't be able to deliver. Maybe in ten years, or twenty, but not now. That is why Biden is the front runner. He is more practical, and, besides, young voters are notorious for finding something better to do on election day than voting.

Prediction: If the Democrats are stupid enough to nominate Warren, we get another four years of Trump.

When Sanders didn't get the nod in 2016, disillusioned young progressive voters voted for Trump in numbers that exceeded his margin of victory in PA, WI, and MI. Progressives are responsible for Trump.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Sure, oh ok so in other words nadda


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

Obammy l


Sandy Shanks said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...


Obammy lleft with no credentials


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This thread is about Trump vs Warren.

Latest poll:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/08/28/trumps-worst-poll-yet/

Warren up by 8 points. Not to say that it's going to stay that way or that this is only a single poll and I'd like to see confirmation from more than one but I can guarantee you the White House will take it seriously. That you won't....or won't allow yourself to is fine by me. But this is the topic of the thread, why are you trying to change it if you're not concerned?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...




The fright of Warren is deep.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


No path to the White House, hahaha hahaha


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > USApatriotz said:
> ...


She’s done nothing, why would we repeat obammy?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You're right, Trump is a shoe-in, polls mean absolutely nothing. Go forth and tell your friend.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Well 2016 is history and he had no path to the White House, 98% confidence. Polls are useless represent nothing


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



National polls were pretty close just the same. But you can keep lying to yourself if you like.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I speak truth. No path to White House everyone laughing on the left media shows. Made my fking day . Polls represent the group doing it, biased as fking shit

Tell you what you post a poll with the questions and the results then let’s judge it


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Polls never said there was no path for Trump, pundits did and the ones who said that were mistaken. Again, those aren't polls as the national polls were fairly accurate when averaged together.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So every leftist station on the planet said no path to the White House! The polls had hitlery winning by 98%


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Not a single poll had Clinton winning by 98%. You're so out of your league every time you post and you don't even know the difference between a prediction model and a poll.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


Yes she want to decriminalize illegal border crossings and make it a civil offense where deportation is still a potential punishment but it allows for more humane treatment of families. That’s not open borders.

She wants to use more electronic monitoring and less detention centers. That’s not open borders.

And since you brought it up. Yes decriminalizing drugs is the best thing we can do to fight the drug epidemic. You are an old school thinker with old school ideas. Get with the times, we are supposed to be evolving and getting smarter. You’re behind the curve. but worst of all you are being ignorant or dishonest with your arguments. If you are going to critique somebodies positions then start by showing that you understand them.

I dont agree with Warren on many issues but at least I can honestly present her positions.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you're just lying then.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

kyzr said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the grifter is special. Not Special Olympics special as those people deal with difficulties that don't involve being a complete asshole.
> ...



Awesome video. Where are all those experts now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



That sounds easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


Joe still has numbers equivalent to more than Warren and Bernie


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Fake Indian or president or both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2019)

NOTA


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


Joe still has numbers equivalent to more than Warren and Bernie put together


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2019)

jillian said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...



Another great post, Not. Sanders and Warren and Harris and Booker are all dividing the progressive votes. Once there is only one, that person, likely Warren will take the lead. Learn math, Jillian.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

kyzr said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



And dims are still mad at Don. He wasn’t the one that lied to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You’re the expert on lying. Tell me again how Trump was “pleading” to get Russia into the G7. Liar.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You don't like that do you? Tough, it's a descriptor, it's my opinion. Where as a prediction model is decidedly not a poll. Dunce.

What I actually said was Trump was pleading Putin's case, which is different than just pleading.

Day 945: Bucking world leaders, Trump gets ready to plead Russia's case at the G7


----------



## Godboy (Aug 29, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> It would be a pleasure to vote for Pocahontas over Trumpybear any day of the week.


Its going to be an even bigger pleasure to watch you guys cry after she loses.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



An MSNBC biased editorial doesn’t equate to pleading. Nowhere in his statements did I witness pleading. Suggesting would be the appropriate word.  So you lied just like Fake News MSNBC. Sheep.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i said pleading his case, in other words arguing on behalf of, I think my post stands, I'm sorry you guys get trapped in lies all the time and feel the need to even the score, first find a real lie.


----------



## InsaneBrain (Aug 29, 2019)

Great!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


you have no idea what is considered a lie.  everything is a lie to you.  we won't address everything.  you need to be specific in the future cause the fake shit runs over and through us like syrup on pancakes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Nope. He was just making a suggestion. He wasn't pleading anything. This isn't a court of law. And yes, you are sorry.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



What are you running on about, sheep?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




A suggestion? Riiight. A really, really bad one that no one will agree with him on. First because it's a bad idea and secondly because he's pissed his reputation away there is no incentive in working with Trump. Therefore, he will not get his way.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

^Awesome, you guys are finally running out of memes.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> ^Awesome, you guys are finally running out of memes.


dude, there is truly an infinite number to bring in.  what do you need?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Awesome, you guys are finally running out of memes.
> ...



Less. Though I suppose it's less painful then watching you guys try to come up with a cognitive argument.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You’re entitled to your opinion but your opinion is not a fact. He didn’t plead as you alluded to aka lied. He made a suggestion. He knows the other countries will say no but in future negotiations with Russia he can tell them he was supportive. Win/win.

I recommend a college education for you. It is helpful.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 29, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


So you really do support socialism? Can't hide that. Trump or stupid socialist like Warren.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 29, 2019)

JusticeHammer said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I will not support any effort to change us from a constitutional republic to a constitutional socialist state.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



How is that a win when he demonstrates to Russia that no one takes him seriously? Including Russia.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Except they do take him seriously. The US continues to be the most powerful nation in the world and he has a very strong relationship with both the UK PM, Boris Johnson and Israel, our only true ally in the Middle East. If he can win the trade war with China, he will be golden. Big If, I agree. You are not impartial. You're a TDS, Trump hater. If you were objective you would see some of the positives that he has achieved. Alas, you're a loon.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


She would win though because there are more women than men in this country.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He can't even build an international coalition to work against China and instead goes it alone. All he has is Boris Johnson the guy who may be responsible for Scotland leaving the U.K. and Israel? Well, that's an insurmountable alliance isn't it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Scotland tried to leave before. Didn't happen. How can you judge someone before the final plan is implemented. The final say on the trade war is not there yet and if he fails he likely loses in 2020. Fairly simple, even for you to comprehend. China needs us more than we need China IMO.

Have you ever taken a class in a university? I highly recommended it? You got smoked in your debate with bear and I am frankly embarrassing you here no matter how many emojis you post to try to make yourself feel better.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



U.K. hasn't left yet.



> How can you judge someone before the final plan is implemented. The final say on the trade war is not there yet and if he fails he likely loses in 2020. Fairly simple, even for you to comprehend. China needs us more than we need China IMO.



What is the plan anyway?




> Have you ever taken a class in a university? I highly recommended it? You got smoked in your debate with bear and I am frankly embarrassing you here no matter how many emojis you post to try to make yourself feel better.



I didn't consider it a debate. Looked like he went on a bender last night.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> This is not even a race. It's like putting an NFL star player in the Special Olympics.



What a curious thing.  The democrats all tell us unendingly since 2015 that Trump doesn't stand a chance.  Hmm.



 

Looks like Trump is killin' it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > This is not even a race. It's like putting an NFL star player in the Special Olympics.
> ...



On this board? Of course he is, are you actually surprised or think it means anything?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



They are leaving. The plan is to win the trade war? What do you mean. Do you need me to educate you why we are in the war? No, he embarrassed you.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 29, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Then you shouldn't vote Democrats.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> ^Awesome, you guys are finally running out of memes.



But I haven't.

Rump before Nov 2020




Rump Jan 21 2021


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 2, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren is SO extreme far left with her promoting OPEN borders, healthcare for ILLEGALS, rampant socialism, and ATTACKING our law enforcement & border security it's CLEAR she wants to do everything she can to DESTROY traditional America!!


SHE CAN’T HELP IT: Warren Backs AOC’s Illegal Immigrant Welfare Plan.

*Bill package includes federal rent control, welfare for illegal immigrants and ex-cons*

*



*

Bills three and four make it illegal for the federal government to deny welfare benefits to ex-convicts and illegal immigrants. The legislation does not address how to pay for the rising cost of welfare, nor does it explain how it would accomplish its goals.

"It's been really hard for me to find housing. I have the money to move places and stuff, but they deny me for my felony history. It's not right," a man with a face tattoo said in the legislative package's announcement video.

The fifth bill creates a "worker-friendly score" based on union membership and other factors that would be used to evaluate or award government contracts.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> USApatriotz said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Elizabeth Warren's rise in Democratic primary polling I thought we should have another poll.
> ...


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 23, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> The cfpb returned billions to consumers from predatory lending.  Not sure why the trump fans are happy that he  defanged that agency.
> Donald Trump Is Targeting an Agency That Has Recovered $11.8 Billion for Consumers


It's Unconstitutional

The Supreme Court Is Poised to Strike Down a Major Obama-Era Agency.

The CFPB is the most independent of independent agencies, with power to make rules, enforce them, adjudicate violations in its own administrative hearings, and punish wrongdoers. And yet a single director heads the agency, one who can be removed only “for cause” — malfeasance rather than, say, a change in presidential policy priorities. The CFPB doesn’t even need Congress to approve its budget, because its funding requests are rubber-stamped by another agency insulated from political control: the Federal Reserve. The CFPB has regulatory authority over 19 federal consumer-protection laws. This concentration of power in the hands of a single, unelected, unaccountable official is unprecedented and cannot be squared with the Constitution’s structure, or with its purpose of protecting individual liberty from government overreach.​
The Constitution created three co-equal branches keeping one another in check to promote liberty and prevent any single person or entity from growing too powerful. During the 20th century, however, the federal government began creating “independent agencies,” typically headed by multiple commissioners appointed by the president; think of the Securities and Exchange Commission or the Federal Communications Commission.​
The Supreme Court has held such multi-member commissions to be constitutional, but most of these agencies include various other mechanisms to check their powers, such as staggered terms (meaning that a new president cannot replace the whole commission at once, but can fill some seats on it); limitations on how many members of a given political party may sit on the commission at a time; and a multi-member structure through which the commission discusses potential actions and moves forward only with a majority or consensus decision.​
Then Congress created the new type of agency that is the CFPB. Without multiple leaders to appoint, there can be no staggered terms, no partisanship restriction, and no discussion among commissioners.​
Woodrow Wilson would have smiled, but hopefully the Supreme Court won’t.


----------

